# XIF Format: Wie öffnen?



## MR:Silver (22. April 2002)

Hallo!

Hätte da mal ne Frage! Ich habe ein Bild geschickt bekommen, welches in einem "*.xif" format ist! Kann mir wer sagen, mit welchen Programm man ein solches XIF aufmacht???

Dankeeeeeee!

MR:Silver


----------



## Transmitter (14. Mai 2002)

hi!

das dingen nennt sich Pagis eXtended Image File ... und du kannst es mit Pagis Pro scanner software erstellen.

und irgendwo auf der hp von pagis bzw. http://www.scansoft.com/ gab es dafür sogar mal ein plugin und ein viewer .. aber es könnte auch sein, dass du das mit acdsee oder irfan view öffnen könntest!?!? 

muschu mal testen


----------

